# Mealworms can't seriously chew out of a frog's stomach can the



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I know it's as dumb a question as they come, but I only ask it because I saw it mentioned on one page that the head should be ripped off before feeding so they don't dig out of the frog's stomach. This, unfortunately doesn't work for me since my frog has no interest in bugs that aren't alive from what I can tell.

Now, I don't honestly think a bug is going to burrow out of a frog's stomach after being swallowed, but I'm sure the bug does get swallowed alive. Is there any chance of the bug struggling and injuring the frog internally?

Im pretty sure I know the answer here, but I've put a ton of effort into caring for this guy properly and it would be lame as hell to have him die because of some insane crap like that. If mealworms are safe I plan on growing a few out to beetle size and breeding them since they seem like an awful lot less work to maintain than crickets (bane of my existence)

Thanks guys


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Er, correction, they're super worms. Apparently mealworms are small.

And I did some research and this claim is as ridiculous as I thought...

Nevermind, forget you saw this


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i thought of that when i fed them to my caribe and exodons...but fish are in the water so the worms would have just drowned...but i doubt a frog would have its stomach eatn thru from a worm.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

i dunno man, super worms are pretty tough customers, big chewing mouth parts, they are beetle larvae after all and omnivorous. i've heard it recommended to remove the heads,........but, as you say, it's not likely i've fed them to lots of herps over the years with no trouble..but i might add that super worms aren't very nutritious ( mostly fat and chitin) may wanna use crickets or roaches instead.IMO. (just a thought)


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

No, that's just one of those urban myths that keep cropping up and being propagated over the internet.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive never seen it, but honestly I could believe it. superworms are bad customers


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Not a dumb question, when I had my red eared slider, he was swallowing them and I wondered the same thing.. but didn't ask..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Twitch that is ok man...LOL

I don't know who startedthat but the first time i heard that was in 1990......and it was from some bird fanciers.....then I heard it from some reptile hobbyists, then of course it swept through amphib keepers.......

As you already said and Bawb did also....crapola.


----------

